# Anyone had a HSG?



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi All,
My clinic want us to have a HSG test before moving onto Med. IUI  because I had a womb infection after my C Section. Does anyone know a) if this is really necc? b) what the investigation is like? I have heard v neg. things about it so far and am very nervous about having it,
Becs xx


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Becs,
Both myself and DW have had one, and we both found it slightly uncomfortable at the time and for a while afterwards, but otherwise ok, just unpleasant like a smear really. Mine was a bit more painful and I took Ibuprofen afterwards. 
I can't help you on whether it's necessary, our clinic advised one after 3 unsuccessful natural IUi's before moving onto medicated too. We went ahead as the cost of an HSG is much less than continuing with IUI if there is a problem which means IVF is needed, if you see what I mean?! I also read that there has been some anecdotal evidence that having an HSG could (and only could, not does) improve your chance of conceiving as it blows away the cobwebs so to speak. DW conceived the cycle after having the HSG so who knows? 
Either way I hope you make the right decision for you and you are successful with your medicated cycle. 
Lots of love, B x


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Becs

I had one a few months ago as I had had pelvic infections when I was younger the consultant thought it best before starting treatment, plus they thought I had a problem with one tube but I didn't thank god.

As for the actual procedure it was uncomfortable but a few painkillers before and after helped.  Felt like bad period pains - I rested afterwards and had transport there and back.  

They use a speculum then pass a thin tube into your cervix the speculum is then removed and they put dye through the tube.  They asked me to move around and they x-rayed at the same time to check if the dye flowed through my tubes.

They do say that your tubes get a good flushing and it can actually help with conception as the hair follicles that sweep the eggs down get stood up which can help.

Hope  that was not too graphic for you.

Good luck.

Tina x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Becs,

I had a HSG after my 3rd failed natural IUI (before going onto medicated IUI) as this is the procedure at our clinic (same as Berryboo and her DW!).

Like you I was very nervous about having this done, but thought it would be cost effective to make sure all was okay with my tubes if we continued to have IUI. Like Berryboo I did find it uncomfortable, and felt a little unwell afterwards (I will warn you they told me to lie down for 10 mins after the procedure but for some reason I tried to get up after a couple and felt very dizzy and broke out in a sweat, so do relax for a while afterwards) but in all honesty it wasnt as bad as I thought it would be, or from all the negative scary stuff I had read.

Good luck whatever you decide Becs, S x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I had one before I had any tx as Dr said she didn't want us to waste money on IUI if I had a blockage (only have 1 ovary) I had mine done on the NHS so ask your GP!!! It was fine, fascinating really watching the screen - felt like mild period pain. xx


----------



## Porsche911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi BecsW,

I had my HSG on Thursday and I can honestly say having read some of the stories regarding this examination I had prepared myself for the worst!   It turns out though, it wasn't bad at all.  There was some discomfort when the dye went in, but for me, it only felt like mild period pain and I was able to go to work afterwards....but, decided to take advantage of having the day off and spending some quality time with DP! 

Hope that helps,

P xx


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Becs, 

I had one done before starting any treatment at all. Probably not necessary but on the other hand it was really nice to know that all was in good working order.  As the others have said, a bit uncomfortable but only for the day.  I thought you were planning on starting IVF - has that plan changed now? x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I took paracetamol and burfen 30 mins before the appt, I also got some Valium from my Gp.I told the prof doing the test I was nervous well I was stood there crying, and the staff were lovely a nurse held my hand all the time. In my mind it was much worse and vie had smears that were more painful. I had mine done privately at the princess grace hospital in London by professor Anne Hathaway and it was fine. I had difficult smears and failed embryo transfers since so my anatomy mustn't be easy!


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

I had one as part of the protocol at my clinic before they'll let you start IUI.

It was quite stressful waiting outside the room before I had it done because the woman before me was literally screaming. So I wasn't exactly relaxed when I went in. It was fine for me though. Kind of felt like having a long smear test. The bit where they crank open the speculum thing was ouchy but the rest of the procedure was painless and done in 5 mins.

I was a bit crampy afterwards but mainly I just wished I had 1) bought some flip flops with me or planned by outfit better 2) I wish I hadn't braved going to the appointment on my own because it all felt quite invasive and weird. There is nothing like being naked under a hospital gown with all your clothes in a shopping basket, trying not to flash your bum at people when you walk down a busy hospital corridor. Then sitting there with your feet bare on a cold and gritty/manky hospital floor while you wait for your turn. Feels super icky and vulnerable. The procedure itself was ok though but I really needed a hug after!


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

I had one this morning at Spire in Leeds and it didn't hurt at all! It felt a bit odd, because you could fee the contrast going in, but it wasn't unpleasant. The staff were all lovely. I haven't had any cramping or anything afterwards, although I did need to use a sanitary towel because ofcourse all the liquid needs to come out again!

I went on my own and felt 100% fine about it (although I was a little nervous before I got there).


----------

